# Dog Walking - Bognor Regis



## Muttleys pet care (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I run Muttley's dog walking & pet care services. We are based in Bognor Regis/Chichester in West Sussex and provide services for all household animals!

If you need your pooch walked, cats fed, rabbits cleaned out or the hamster's food and water topped up - were here to help!

We have specially modified transport so your pet's will travel in style...

Please contact us for more information 

muttleys-dogwalking.com

01243 763 648

Many Thanks, Jodie.


----------

